# Mallee Scales



## mpar (Feb 7, 2021)

I recently put these red mallee scales on a knife (did not make the blade).

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2021)

I like the mallee, but how user friendly is the handle? Is it comfortable ?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## mpar (Feb 8, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> I like the mallee, but how user friendly is the handle? Is it comfortable ?


It's a little bit big but overall feels pretty good

Reactions: Like 2


----------

